# tethering to kayak



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

I`m keen to hear what members think of the practice of tethering themselves to their yaks. Not for times of minimal tidal flow or on lakes etc, but in situations when the worst thing that could happen to you would be to be seperated from your kayak even by just a couple of metres and to not be able to make back the distance due to very rapid tidal flow. Just a 1.5/ 2.0 metre coiled leash clipped from a midpoint on the kayak to the corresponding hip re belt or loop etc. Could make a big difference if you are anchored and find yourself carried off with the tide whilst your kayak waves you goodbye. Steve.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

kingfisher111 said:


> not be able to make back the distance due to very rapid tidal flow. Just a 1.5/ 2.0 metre coiled leash clipped from a midpoint on the kayak to the corresponding hip re belt or loop etc. Could make a big difference if you are anchored and find yourself carried off with the tide whilst your kayak waves you goodbye. Steve.


Steve

I haven't given that much thought, but if I was going to do that I would tether from my body with a couple of meters to the stern of the yak.

Tether would be out of the way while in the yak, and overboard you have the boat alongside while you regain your composure


----------



## Mad Dog (Mar 31, 2006)

Hiya Kingfisher

same as Dodge...I havent put much thought into it but its worth looking into. My paddle is tethered and I hold onto that with tenacity when going overboard.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I have made 2 leashes for my wife and I and they are about 3 metres long. I have been rolled in the swing but did not have the leash attached to me but managed to reboard after a couple of attempts. When kayakfisherman (brian) and myself manged to end up in the water we were about 1 km from shore and this was partly due to my being sea sick  but i learned some lessons from that. When my wife and I go out we dont use the tethers as we are in fairly protected river system and if we try somewhere we will decide if we want to be tethered then.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I would make an extremely long and elastic tether. One end would be connected to a belt on my waist and the other to the tow bar of my car parked on the beach. If in trouble, I would drag myself ashore - nothing like security for peace of mind.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

For an Ole Fellow like myself I use the teather unless in close proximity to help. I used to be able to swim quite proficiently; however, them days are gone forever. I've got an ole boggie board leash that my son use to use and adapted it to be hooked to me and the yak. Course what I should probably think about is if my yak flipped over and took on enough water in would probably sink - teathered to it - what do I do then?


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

Daveyak said:


> I use 5 metres of cord with spring clips on each end, which I keep in the zip up pocket on the back of my seat backrest. I have both ends out of the pocket & clipped onto a buckle on the backrest. When I am going offshore I clip one end to my PFD and the other to the kayak, leaving all the cord tucked out of the way in the pocket.
> 
> The only problem I've had is forgetting to unclip myself as I'm approaching shore, hitting the beach, getting out of the yak and walking up the beach to be dragged to a halt by the lead  . D'oh! Doing this has at least proved that the cord pulls freely from the pocket.
> 
> This system ensures I've always got the tether handy to use. My biggest worry is being tipped out in windy conditions & not being able to catch my yak as it's being blown away. Probably not too likely as I always have my paddle tethered & would probably hang on to that or be able to grab the paddle. Should rough conditions arise I don't want to take any risk of being separated from the most bouyant thing near me.


That is a great idea. I am going to rig one up.

Les


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Daveyak, thats a good system there. Like any tether you must be aware thats its there to avoid getting tangled etc. Some kind of quick release, that will release under load would probably be a good idea.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

> same as Dodge...I havent put much thought into it but its worth looking into. My paddle is tethered and I hold onto that with tenacity when going overboard.
> _________________
> Cheers
> Ray


works well for me


----------



## &quot;G.W.K&quot; (Mar 10, 2006)

I too have toiled with the idea-would a legrope(surfboard) work attached to the footrest. the only downside would be if I wanted to fish side saddled but then I could just detach it. Any thoughts?Another possilbility could be a arm leash like they use on a body board. 8)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

wearebeingwatched said:


> the only downside would be if I wanted to fish side saddled but then I could just detach it.


If you tethered to your waist [lassoo] or PFD, to a tie point behind the cockpit it wouldn't interfere with any turning, paddling or fishing, and Daveyaks idea of having it tucked in is great.
I would also prefer my legs and arms to be unencumbered with any leashes


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm the same as Mad dog - tether the paddle and hang on - we used to use this when paddling surf skis in the surf zone. On my yak I have one paddle leash, an anchor trolley line, a rudder line, bungee cord and up to 3 rod leashes - there's no way I want another line in there as well. As it is I tend to get tangled enough now!


----------



## DogFish (Aug 31, 2005)

The recommended method is to use a PFD with an integral towing harness and quick release belt that is tethered to the rear of the kayak via a cow tail line.
















Otherwise, for infrequent use, a clip on cord is probably OK providing you are wearing a knife on your PFD or body to cut free with should you become tangled up.

Do not use any of the above in the surf. A stretchy paddle leash tied to the bow of the kayak is the only safe option here.

DogFish


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I made a leash that I can clip onto my PFD and an eyelet next to my seat. The leash will stretch out to about 2 meters. It is long enough that I won't get tangled in it if I roll, but short enough to be manageable. I keep it coiled up and fastened together with a rubber band. I move around on my yak quite a bit so I don't keep it attached most of the time. I usually clip it on when the wind picks up. Some of the offshore winds that we get late in the summer are very strong and can come up with little warning. The worst thing in that situation would be to flip your yak and not be able to swim back to it. I never use it when launching or landing in the surf.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:shock:

So what your saying is that I have to tie myself up  for my toyboy incase one day it might leave me :roll: 

 fishing Russ


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Russ, you are a worry!


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Russ, i have some stainless handcuffs and other bondage paraphernalia to keep you attached to your toyboy you can borrow if necessary. :lol:

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Russ said:


> :shock:
> 
> So what your saying is that I have to tie myself up  for my toyboy incase one day it might leave me :roll:
> 
> fishing Russ


 :lol:

Well they do say its the little things that count Russ!!.....wouldnt hurt to try!


----------

